# Pup slightly bow-legged...



## deano76 (Oct 9, 2012)

Was just wondering if anyone here had experienced a pup with bow legs before? We're currently just getting over our first bout of panosteitis and I've noticed that my 18 week old boy is slightly bowed on the front legs. 

I've recently moved him over to adult food on recommendation from my vet and some others on here - so my question really is, might the bow legs sort themselves out as he gets older? He's very active and loves walking and doesn't seem to be hindered by them at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I was told before this can be the result of a vitamin-C deficiency... I give supplements of 500mg a day of ester-c for Yoschi.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

pics would help and what did your Vet say about
his legs? let the breeder take a look at his legs.


----------



## deano76 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry yes - here is a pic. I hope you can see what I mean from this as it's so difficult to get a pic from head on whilst he's standing up. I'm probably worrying over nothing (it's all I seem to have done over this boy the last few weeks!) but we've got a vets appointment next week so I'll be sure to ask them there too.

Thanks


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

im mildly concerned with my little girls ham hocks. but shes just a puppy and building up the muscles I hope. Also shes lacking traction on hardwood floors. looking at the pic itsreverse bowed legs, i hope she grows out of it or it doesnt effect her. Thats one pretty pup...


----------



## deano76 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just an update...

Took my puppy to be x-rayed today. He's been diagnosed with severe hip dyslapsia in both hips. I have sent his x-rays to a specialist to see what he suggests but my vet (whom I have a long history with) has said that if the specialist doesn't come back and say that he can improve as he gets older, the best thing to do is to have him put to sleep as he will endure a lifetime of suffering. To even my untrained eye, the x-rays were very obviously showing major problems as the ball joint of the hips was nowhere near close to being in the sockets. 

He's home now and is in pain. Crying on the floor. Just feel so awful...and guilty...and angry...and every other emotion there is to feel right now. Priority is just making my little one as comfortable as I can and ensuring that if these are his last few days with us, they are the best that I can possibly give him as he has given me 10 weeks of amazing happiness and memories that I'll treasure forever.

Thanks everyone for the replies and support.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

So sorry your going through this  My pit mix was diagnosed with severe dysplasia at 9 months. We did a lot of supplements and other things but it was a bit rough on him. We ended up putting him to sleep right before 3 years old due to that and other health issues. I wish u luck and hopefully they can do surgery or something. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

